# RDN - Raiden Resources



## springhill (8 August 2012)

A former mining spec, turned medical tech developer, turned retirement village developer and owner with an interest in Zambia Resources.
What next fellas?

*Background*
SVC Group Limited was incorporated in 1986 as Defiance Mining NL. For a period between 2001 and 2006 the Company operated as a medical technology developer. Since 2006 the Company has been operating as a developer and owner of retirement villages. The securities of SVC were suspended from trading on ASX on 1 October 2008 because of the Company’s inability to provide ASX with full audited accounts for the 2008 financial year.
Since its suspension from trading, the Board of Directors of the Company has been renewed and the new Board has negotiated conversion of debts in excess of $2,000,000 into equity. In the June quarter the Company raised $1,700,000 through a Prospectus offer and subsequently its trading suspension was lifted by the ASX.
*
Hunter Valley Joint Venture*
SVC has a Joint Venture Agreement (JV Agreement) with Coast and Country Developments Pty Limited (CCD) to develop a Hunter Valley property into a Manufactured Home Estate. The property, Lot 99, is adjacent to an existing manufactured village owned by CCD.
Under the terms of the JV Agreement, SVC will lodge a development application in accordance with New South Wales state and local government guidance and technical requirements, facilitate the purchase of pre-manufactured homes by each home purchaser from the home manufacturer, and manage siting of the homes and connection of services. In exchange for its services, SVC will look to recoup its costs from the sale of the manufactured homes and receive 80% of any remaining profits from the sale of the homes.
*
Manufactured Home Estates*
Manufactured Home Estates and long term residential Caravan Parks are a contemporary form of medium density housing development comprising land leased communities in which the residents own or rent manufactured homes on dwelling sites leased from the estate.
The strong demand for low cost housing in the Hunter Valley region should see a good take up rate for both low cost property and low cost rental accommodation.

*D.A. Submission*
In a meeting between Council officers, CCD, and SVC last month, it was confirmed by Council that in their opinion the development was permissible under their current land zoning and Local Environmental Plan (LEP) for the area. A number of matters were raised by Council including the need for Bush Fire Safety Report, Flora and Fauna Study, Traffic Impact Assessment, Heritage and Social Impact Assessments prior to submission of plans. Of these studies the Company considered that the Bush Fire Safety and Flora and Fauna Study were of high priority having the potential to be highly detrimental to the size, and location of the new estate.
Since this meeting the Company’s specialist consultants have completed a Bush Fire Safety Report and Flora and Fauna Study, the Company is satisfied that no matters have arisen from these reports which could be considered adversely detrimental to the economics or approval success of the proposal.

The Company is now moving forward to complete detailed site layout and infrastructure designs. These designs together with remaining studies will be compiled into a development approval submission in accordance with, and in consideration of State and local legislation governing this type of development.
*
Zambia Resource Ventures Pty Ltd*
Background to Zambia Resource Ventures Pty Ltd
In 2010 and 2011 the Board investigated and considered a number of possible investments and business opportunities. One area that the board considered was resources exploration and mining. To this end, SVC made early-stage investigations regarding copper/cobalt and gold projects in Zambia. In doing so, SVC developed some key relationships in Zambia and conducted early due diligence work and negotiations on one potential copper/cobalt project in the North West Province of Zambia known as the Kalaba Copper Project.
By introducing this project to Zambia Resource Ventures Pty Limited (ZRV) in 2011, a company set up by mining investment experts to investigate and negotiate the development of resource projects in Zambia, SVC did obtain an interest in ZRV of approximately 25% of ZRV’s issued capital for introduction and its costs of approximately $28,000.
In December 2011 ZRV gained an option agreement on the Kalaba Copper Project in the North West fringes of the Zambian Copper Belt, this license area was highly prospective for a significant copper and cobalt ore body based on past drilling results on the license area by companies including Anglo, Equinox, and Roan Selection Trust. In May 2012 a new agreement was reached between ZRV, the Vendor, the Facilitator, and Bannon Limited (ASX : BNX), whereby ZRV relinquished its option rights to the Project in return for a payment from the Vendor and BNX totaling some $80,000 in cash and shares upon exercise of an option between BNX and the Vendor.
A further part of this agreement was the relinquishment of ZRV shares issued to the Facilitator, this has had the effect of reducing the issued capital of ZRV and SVC Group Limited now holds, due to the reduction of the issued capital, approximately 70% of the share capital in ZRV.


----------



## System (17 June 2013)

On April 19th, 2013, SVC Group Limited (SVC) changed its name to SubZero Group Limited (SZG).


----------



## System (22 February 2018)

On February 22nd, 2018, A.C.N. 009 161 522 Limited (SZG) changed its name and ASX code to Raiden Resources Limited (RDN).


----------



## Tumbarumba (28 June 2018)

My July tip RDN. Serbian run new mining explorer with Copper Gold leases in under-explored Serbian regions. Cashed up $10m Market Cap with RIO joint venture on 3 Serbian leases (RIO to commit up to $30m USD to joint venture). Drilling underway and nearology results from 30km away are spectacular.
https://issuu.com/andersonmurraymedia/docs/raiden?e=32305946/62135297
To encourage more HC type posters I predict SP to be $100 by year end!!!


----------



## Tumbarumba (17 July 2018)

SP on the up; tightly held and supply drying up. Good Press.
https://finfeed.com/small-caps/juniors/raiden-walking-footsteps-giants/
I pronounce it "rydon" to rhyme with "poseidon"


----------



## barney (17 July 2018)

Tumbarumba said:


> SP on the up; tightly held and supply drying up. Good Press.
> https://finfeed.com/small-caps/juniors/raiden-walking-footsteps-giants/
> I pronounce it "rydon" to rhyme with "poseidon"




Howdy @Tumbarumba …. Just had a quick squiz at the their recent Presentation and they have some very interesting looking Projects.

Market Cap now of around $6 million with Cash of just under $4 Million which is a great ratio for a Spec.

The Chart has been unceremoniously beaten for some reason but last Thursday's bounce off the lows looks a positive sign ….. Definitely on the watchlist


----------



## barney (18 July 2018)

Up 13% again today … modest volume but $50K turnover … going well.  Don't hold unfortunately.


----------



## Tumbarumba (18 July 2018)

Hi @barney ,
 Yes ,interesting project adjacent to Nevsun Resources "Timok exploration sites" and recent  news,

Toronto, July 16, 2018 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- *(TSX: LUN; Nasdaq Stockholm: LUMI) Lundin Mining Corporation* (“*Lundin Mining*” or the “*Company*”) announced today that it intends to make a formal offer (the “*Offer*”) to acquire all of the issued and outstanding common shares (“*Shares*”) of Nevsun Resources Ltd. (“*Nevsun*”) for cash consideration of C$4.75 per Share (the “*Offer Price*”).

The Offer Price represents a significant premium of 82% to the closing price of C$2.61 on February 6, 2018, the date of the first offer to Nevsun related to our interest in acquiring Timok.

With drilling underway now by RDN, and RIO involvement on other leases, and TA turnround in last couple of days, I have high hopes of a substantial SP rise.


----------



## Parse (31 August 2018)

This RDN forum has gone quiet but the company appears to be making progress. Their is a current trading halt that seems to imply drill results or similar. Raiden have predicted drill results from it's Stara Planina Project to be available in September. With a current (today) price of 1.8c this could be a good tip for a September increase. Some other information about Raiden:

Raiden Resources Limited (ASX:RDN) is an ASX listed copper—gold focused exploration company targeting the emerging prolific Tethyan metallogenic belt in eastern Europe, primarily in Serbia. The Company has recently formed an unincorporated Joint Venture Agreement with Rio Tinto in respect to two of its six projects (Majdanpek West, Majdanpek Pojas and Donje Nevlje), whereby Rio Tinto can earn a 75% project-level position in the properties via a staged exploration commitment totalling USD$31.5 million in three stages at Rio Tinto’s election.

Raiden also retains a 100% in the applications for Pirot, Bor and Zupa (transfer in progress) projects and an executed earn in agreement on the Stara Planina Project, where it has the option to earn into 100% of the project. The Company considers its project portfolio prospective for intrusion-related mineralisation styles including gold, copper and other base metals.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 September 2022)

Parse said:


> This RDN forum has gone quiet but the company appears to be making progress.



depends how you define progress.

The latest blurb states that


> Raiden Resources Limited . (ASX:RDN / DAX:YM4) is a dual listed base metal—gold exploration Company focused on the emerging and prolific Western Tethyan metallogenic belt in Eastern Europe, where it has established a significant exploration footprint in Serbia and Bulgaria.
> In 2021 Raiden completed a transaction that resulted in the acquisition of highly prospective portfolio of gold, copper, nickel and PGE projects in the Pilbara region of Western Australia.




Mt Sholl Ni-Cu-PGE Project Overview
_The consolidated tenements are located 22 kilometres southeast of Karratha and 10 kilometres northeast of the mothballed Radio Hill mine in the Pilbara region of Western Australia, covering a total land area of 42km2. _
_The tenements are underlain by Paleoarchean greenstone rocks, primarily basalt, and part of the Mesoarchean Mount Sholl layered mafic-ultramafic intrusive complex. The consolidated tenements host several Ni-Cu-Co-PGE deposits, with mineralisation occurring as disseminated, matrix, stringer and rare massive pyrrhotite-pentlandite-chalcopyrite. High pyrrhotite content in ore means that Ni-Cu mineralisation in the intrusion across the consolidated tenements could be associated with discrete magnetic highs. _
_Extensive work on the properties targeting Ni-Cu-Co-PGE mineralisation was conducted by a number of companies from the early 1970’s through to 2016. Exploration programs included the collection of surface samples (soil, auger and rock), airborne geophysics (magnetics, EM) and drilling (RAB, RC and diamond). _

 Drilling at Mt Scholl - HIGHLIGHTS
_• All four initial drill holes intersected near surface broad zones of NiCu sulphide mineralisation at the B2 deposit 
• Massive, semi-massive and disseminated nickel and copper bearing sulphide mineralisation intersected over significant widths and at shallow depths 
• Pentlandite, pyrrhotite, and chalcopyrite are logged in the intersections_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 September 2022)

and market cap now above $10 million ( I wonder how much capital has been 'absorbed' to this point?)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 September 2022)

stayed at 1c ... end of month = shoulda coulda woulda tipped it for Oct comp.


----------

